# What's the nicest car you'd drive UberX on? Do you drive a luxury car on X?



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Let's say you want a decent car, would that be a Lexus Hybrid or maybe a Mazda6? What's off the list? I want a car that once I get a better job and stop Ubering I don't have to sell the car I bought for Uber, I don't really care about depreciation main concerns mainly maintenance/repairs and ability to profit with premium gas etc. This could be a Lincoln or Cadillac, or might be a Toyota Avalon. I'm not buying it new so I'm not losing that much.

How many of you people drive premium fuel cars on X?

I did a Google search and there's some luxury vehicles that can take regular fuel fine and only suggest premium, anyone Ubering on a Jap luxury vehicle like an Infiniti,Lexus, or Acura. I see people driving all dif types of cars on X including luxury so those people are out there.

I'm prob just driving X when its surging on the weekends like 2 days a week.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're driving part time like that it doesn't really matter what you drive . 

As far as nicest car for UberX .. I'd say $4,500 is the max I'd spend on an UberX car if UberX was going to work more then 30 hours a week doing Uber . 

Part time drive the car you want to own and don't think about it , just know more then likely you're not going to be making much money in a nice car . UberX is for trashy cars


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Does Toyota still make a hybrid avalon? That would be a nice car that gets good gas mileage. Maybe too expensive and nice for uber, but a very good car for sure.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> Does Toyota still make a hybrid avalon? That would be a nice car that gets good gas mileage. Maybe too expensive and nice for uber, but a very good car for sure.


Avalon qualifies for select too


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Part time drive the car you want to own and don't think about it


This is me. I love my car, maybe not the most practical aspect for Uber but it's my only car and Uber will most certainly not be my future.



UberDezNutz said:


> Avalon qualifies for select too


Denver is much looser then most markets. No Toyota qualifies in Atlanta.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is me. I love my car, maybe not the most practical aspect for Uber but it's my only car and Uber will most certainly not be my future.
> 
> Denver is much looser then most markets. No Toyota qualifies in Atlanta.


But the majority of markets in america the Avalon qualifies . Friend of mine drives one on UberSelect in Chicago, I know tampa bay allows it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> But the majority of markets in america the Avalon qualifies . Friend of mine drives one on UberSelect in Chicago, I know tampa bay allows it


As saturated as Select market here in Atlanta is, I'd hate to think how bad it would be in markets that allowed Camry, Altima and Rogues on Select.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> As saturated as Select market here in Atlanta is, I'd hate to think how bad it would be in markets that allowed Camry, Altima and Rogues on Select.


ha right ? you're lucky you're one of the few markets with a strict select policy


----------

